# Saturday IRC game, Elements of Magic - Revised



## genshou (Jul 30, 2006)

Now that my work schedule has returned to weekdays, Saturdays are free for gaming again.  I will be reviving Age of Elements II: Shards of Fate, a 3rd Edition D&D IRC game that runs on Saturdays starting at 1pm EST.  Characters will start at 1st-level with ability scores rolled using a custom method.  Available races include a mix of selected PHB and Arcana Evolved player races, as well as planetouched and lycanthropes (all available at 1st-level through some adjusting).

This setting is unusual in that it utilizes Elements of Magic - Revised as the sole ruleset for all magic, including psionics.  A copy of the ruleset is not necessary to play a character who does not use magic.  Once you have attended at least three sessions a month for three consecutive months, you will be given a copy of the ruleset as a gift to thank you for being a consistent player.  Once I have given out three copies this way, it will instead require two sets of three consecutive months from then on.  Purchasing it yourself before then isn't a problem, of course.  It's a great magic system and well worth the price. 

Eight hundred years ago, a titanic battle shook the world known as Gaia, fragmenting its tectonic plates.  The resulting fractures reverbrated through the world several times, shattering the crust and causing the mega-continent Gaia-Sangawa, causing the two continents to split into several islands and begin drifting across the ocean.  Since then, the world has become an archipelago, and powerful magic that was formerly sealed away has somehow been released as a result of that battle.  This has given rise to an age of high magic, and this has brought both ease and suffering to the people of the Nine Oceans.

Three hundred years ago, an imbalance in Elemental magic caused by unknown events has made the force of Earth begin to wane in the world, and the islands have begun eroding at an alarming rate.  Most islands are only a few hundred square miles-or smaller.  To make matters worse, the waning of Earth is causing crops to wither, causing severe food shortages the world over for many years before the population levels dropped to compensate.

In the modern age, seafaring is the primary source of food and trade, with fishermen taking the place of peasants in the typical village.  Adventurers, mercenaries, and pirates all travel between the islands, each ultimately seeking the same thing: loot.

Age of Elements II: Shards of Fate was inspired in part by the Golden Sun video games and the world of Earthsea as penned by Ursula K. Le Guin.  The game is definitely high magic, high fantasy and includes elements of several cultures, but mostly European and Oriental influences.  The game is definitely going to feature more role-playing than roll playing, possibly to a serious degree.  Hack'n'slashers probably won't enjoy the game very much.

If you are interested in hearing more, please send an email with the words "Age of Elements" in the title.  You can send an email directly to me by left-clicking on my username to the left of this post and hitting Send email to genshou in the menu that pops up.  I can also be reached simply by responding to this thread.


----------



## Thikket (Aug 2, 2006)

*Check thy email!*

I sent you a message via the send email button. Let me know when you get it, and good luck finding your perfect set of players (be that including me, or otherwise)!

My of ratio of posts:years-signed-up is probably well over 2.0 for the first time...

Back to lurking!
Thikket


----------



## genshou (Aug 3, 2006)

We signed up in the same month, and I have over 100 times as many posts as you.  I guess that means you have over 100 times as much of a life as me.


----------



## Nyaricus (Aug 7, 2006)

genshou said:
			
		

> We signed up in the same month, and I have over 100 times as many posts as you.  I guess that means you have over 100 times as much of a life as me.



lol. I signed up a year ago in a month and I am only 500 posts behind you Genshou 

I would definitly be interested, but you start 2 hours before I get off of work, and when I get off of work it'd only be 2 hours till I start D&D. Another missed game.... :\


----------

